# Scroon Lake Loop



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 13, 2006)

Has anyone riden it? I was wondering if it's all paved for a rode bike and any other details you think worth mentioning to someone who hasn't done it before. Thanks.


----------



## Npage148 (Apr 13, 2006)

IVe ridden around scroon lake. IT is all paved, but when i did it like 3 years ago they were replacing a bridge on the northside of the lake and i had to take a longer detour, but im sure that is fixed.  It is a nice ride with good views and about 26 miles.  The west side of the lake is boardered by RT 9 but there is a nice huge shoulder and the east side is a nice seneic rural road. Rolling hills too


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 13, 2006)

Npage148 said:
			
		

> IVe ridden around scroon lake. IT is all paved, but when i did it like 3 years ago they were replacing a bridge on the northside of the lake and i had to take a longer detour, but im sure that is fixed.  It is a nice ride with good views and about 26 miles.  The west side of the lake is boardered by RT 9 but there is a nice huge shoulder and the east side is a nice seneic rural road. Rolling hills too



Thank you, that's all good info to know.


----------



## Npage148 (Apr 13, 2006)

I forgot about this site.  It is for the marathon every september around the lake
It has elevation and other pertinant info
http://www.adirondackmarathon.org/


----------

